# Chick with over large crop



## sideways (Sep 19, 2012)

My week old chick is a lot smaller than the others and today has started standing around not eating or drinking. Her poo is white and runny.
I have tried giving her water with cider vin. And honey. I check for sour crop nothing came out. It's very spongy. So I massaged her crop which she seem to enjoy. But apart from take get to the vet which I think would stress her out I'm not sure what to do. Does anyone have any suggestions?
Thanks in advance


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

How long has it been like this. Could it have eaten and been full ?


----------



## sideways (Sep 19, 2012)

Yes possibly.... But It just doesn't look or feel right. I have been giving it water and honey and he has started to look more perky now!
Saw it do a normal ish poo... 
Hopefully it'll be better by tomorrow!!
Thanks


----------

